
Building a sustainable biz and not raising VC - jd_routledge
https://sanctus.io/the-long-game-aa08d1b8754d?mc_cid=6b1b06d7e2&mc_eid=%5BUNIQID%5D
======
jd_routledge
Hey everyone, it's been a while since I've posted in here ️

I've had a blog post brewing for a while that I've been desperate to share
with this community in particular.

I believe too many people are "doing a startup" for a quick win to be
successful and happy. It's what I did with my last company.

I see so many founders raising VC and angel money for businesses that would
probably just be amazing organic businesses.

I just wanted to share with you what we're doing with Sanctus, why we're happy
that we're building a sustainable business that has no intention to sell or
raise VC and why playing "the long game" has transformed my world-view on
business.

It feels like there is a band of people who are starting to focus on building
awesome 'lifestyle' businesses or just bootstrapping and actually making money
from day one.

I hope this post can start what I think is a well-needed discussion

